# Solace for gravel rides



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone used their Solace for gravel rides? If so would they recommend this bike for occasional gravel rides? What are the widest tires that will fit on the disc and rim models?


----------



## rvcyclist (Dec 5, 2008)

*Not sure about gravel on the Solace*

The sticker on the frame on mine says, "On road use only", and there isn't a whole lot of clearance left beyond the 28c Scwalbe Duranos that come stock. You might be able to get away with 32's but I'm a bit skeptical about that.

The Addict Gravel Disc might be a better option if you really plan on riding in gravel.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just put Conti GP4000s on the Solace 20 Disc, the tire measured 31mm. Its is absurd what the tire makers do with its sizing accuracy. I would say at 31mm you could take the bike on gravel roads with GP4000s.


----------



## olijay (Oct 7, 2015)

It's no problem, the stock 28mm Duranos are fine on gravel, but slip a little in loose gravel. They are road tires after all. No flats yet after 800km, I've done maybe 100km on gravel over a few different rides and they are holding up fine and the bike is actually fantastic on gravel roads.


----------

